# Wildsau G-Boxx



## waldschrad (24. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen!

da der gedanke mir ne gsau zuzulegen sich dermassen in meim hirni festgesetzt hat, interessierts mich brennend wie sie sich inne freie natur verhält!!!

*hat irgendjemand schon das glück gehabt?????*

müsste die goldene mitte zw SS und stab sein....
werds als freerider aufbaun: dhx, totem coil und (selfmade)200mm absenkbarer sattelstüze,VRO,hope, 2,35highroller 1ply...ein traum...


----------



## Koohgie (25. Juni 2009)

kann ich fragen wie du die selfmade stütze gemacht hast?
gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## entlebucher (25. Juni 2009)

hallo!

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die Getriebe-Wildsau lediglich ein Prototyp. In "Serie" werden die Rahmen auf Basis des Pudel angeboten mit der G-Boxx1 und G-Boxx2.

Ich fahre seit einem 3/4tel Jahr einen Getriebepudel mit Gboxx1 und bin grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden. Nach 8 Jahren Rohloff im Hinterbau von Freeride-Bikes wollte ich endlich mal etwas Ruhe im Hinterbau

Für den Einsatzbereich Freeride mit Gegenanstiegen käme bei dir wohl nur die Gboxx1 in Frage. Die G-Boxx2 habe ich auch lange studiert, die bietet jedoch zu wenig übersetzungsbandbreite.

Ich glaub ein Erfahrungsbericht würde wohl zu umfassen werden für einen Post im Forum, wenn du interessiert bist, kann ich dir aber mal ein paar Erfahrungen per PM schicken?

Rein als Vorwarnung: viel leichter als das Stab wirst du einen Getriebepudel nicht aufbauen können! Aber das Stab hat dir sicher genügende Ausdauer antrainiert


----------



## waldschrad (25. Juni 2009)

@ cocu:federbelastet,RASE.nur gabs von meiner schon ne zeichnung, da gabs de RASE-prototyp no nich mal....bin gelernter feinmech...macht die sache leichter....

@entlebucher: bin für alle infos dankbar.her damit werd mir das hundeding mal anschauen, aber s wird drauf rauslaufen dass ich der erste sein werde...  wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt....
 ja das stab hat mich aufn level gebracht, das viele trikot/100mm fahrer recht frustriert    sattel 20cm raus und gib ihm... (touren um 40km/10davon uh...)
muss janicht viiiieeeel leichter sein.aber 18,5 sollte drin sein(wenn nicht....ach...was solls...besser gewicht als mechen)
s muss auf jedenfall ne 1er sein, die 2 macht kein sinn.....dann kann ich stab fahrn...fast...


----------



## waldschrad (25. Juni 2009)

gibt einfach keine alternative.aussers tsr....aber zuuuu teuer im verhältniss....


----------



## entlebucher (25. Juni 2009)

Tja die Rase wird mich auch noch reizen...

Ich schreib dir noch eine PN.

18,5 ist ein strammes ziel... mit einigermassen leichten Teilen bin ich auf gute 20kg gekommen.

Glaub mir, weniger mechen wirst du nachher nicht... aber für einen Feinmech sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## Koohgie (26. Juni 2009)

nun ja, also bin gelernter dreher....also in der richtung och nicht off den kopp gefallen


----------



## Koohgie (26. Juni 2009)

wollte mir auch so ein teil schun bauen, nur über gasdruckdämpfer, nur ein sperrbarer ungedämpfter kostet richtig asche, da kann ich mir gleich die crank oder gravity dropper holen....
hätt interesse an deiner zeichnung und teile liste...
wird die geführt, oder lose? und wie klemmst du sie? achja, wieviel kohle hast du reingesteckt?
gruss


----------



## entlebucher (26. Juni 2009)

@cocu: meine Aussage war auf waldschrad bezogen, an der Gboxx1 darf man sich viel mit Feinjustage beschäftigen


----------



## Wilhelm (26. Juni 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> ... Ich glaub ein Erfahrungsbericht würde wohl zu umfassen werden für einen Post im Forum ...



Es gäbe sicher sehr viele Interessierte, die gerade einen längeren Erfahrungsbericht gern lesen würden. Dies könnte man ggf. auch hier posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=107737&page=15.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## waldschrad (26. Juni 2009)

vom systm rase, nur in einigen details stark verbessert(form d führungsnut, verrieglungsmechanismus,abdichtung,auslösemechanismuss),von massen auf mein gewicht berechnet... 
hab vor paar wochen entdeckt, das es zur rase schon erfarungsberichte gibt, aber hört sich übel an, vor allem wenn man den preis bedenkt...und der bremshebel zum auslöen....:kotz:

wieso , was kann man anne boxx gross justieren ausser die züge? sollt ja wartungsfrei sein(rohloff) und die primärübersetzungs kette sollt hoff n automatischen kettenspanner drinn haben... denk da eh schon an zahriemen....musses dann erstma aufschrauben....sekundär ketten au weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilhelm (28. Juni 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> vom systm rase, nur in einigen details stark verbessert(form d führungsnut, verrieglungsmechanismus,abdichtung,auslösemechanismuss),von massen auf mein gewicht berechnet...
> hab vor paar wochen entdeckt, das es zur rase schon erfarungsberichte gibt, aber hört sich übel an, vor allem wenn man den preis bedenkt...und der bremshebel zum auslöen....:kotz:
> 
> wieso , was kann man anne boxx gross justieren ausser die züge? sollt ja wartungsfrei sein(rohloff) und die primärübersetzungs kette sollt hoff n automatischen kettenspanner drinn haben... denk da eh schon an zahriemen....musses dann erstma aufschrauben....sekundär ketten au weg!


*
G-Boxx1:* Wenn es in der G-Boxx1 nicht irgendwo einen versteckten Exzenter gibt, ist da nichts mit Primärkette spannen: 











(http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5680654&postcount=36)

Falco hatte irgendwo in diesem Thread gepostet, daß die GATES-CarbonDrive-Zahnriemen bei sehr kleinen Radien brechen würden und deshalb z.B. in der G-Boxx2 nicht zum Einsatz kämen.

*RASE:* Im Herbst soll es doch die hydraulisch verstellbare Stütze von SYNTACE geben.


----------



## waldschrad (28. Juni 2009)

vielen dank füre pics.ja, da hats noch potential! schwere kette...hatte schon oft riemen in der hand die auch kleinste radien mögen,dagegen ist das was es hier braucht relativ gross....ich werds ja sehen....hab ja noch paar projekte am laufen...
 auf die syn bin ich au gespannt! denk wird sau teuer, aber nahezu perfekt...


----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> *
> G-Boxx1:* Wenn es in der G-Boxx1 nicht irgendwo einen versteckten Exzenter gibt, ist da nichts mit Primärkette spannen:
> ###



Es gibt keinen Spanner/Extenter.
Die Kart Kette, die am Primärantrieb verwendet wird, soll sich laut Nicolai kaum längen, so dass ein Spannen entfällt.


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juni 2009)

geb ich dir recht!!!das eingeleitete drehmoment ist ja nicht die welt....trotzdem wird se rausfliegen..... n leichteres gehause für die rohloff....wennse da ist,drück ich sie sowieso komplett ins cad....mal biz berechnen lassen....man wird sehen...

könntest mal ne zusammenfassung zu deim bike geben?details....wäre recht hilfreich...wissen is macht....dankeschön


----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> geb ich dir recht!!!das eingeleitete drehmoment ist ja nicht die welt....trotzdem wird se rausfliegen..... n leichteres gehause für die rohloff....wennse da ist,drück ich sie sowieso komplett ins cad....mal biz berechnen lassen....man wird sehen...
> 
> könntest mal ne zusammenfassung zu deim bike geben?details....wäre recht hilfreich...wissen is macht....dankeschön



Ich kann Dir nur Erfahrungen mit G-Boxx1 an 3 verschiedenen Bikes schildern und da gibt es nur Positives zu berichten


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juni 2009)

was anderes als die 1 gibs auch nicht,zuuuuu viel uphill..... wie stabil sind die tretlager???flext der hinterbau? keinerlei kritik????weder boxxen noch bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> was anderes als die 1 gibs auch nicht,zuuuuu viel uphill..... wie stabil sind die tretlager???flext der hinterbau? keinerlei kritik????weder boxxen noch bikes?



Ich denke ein Truvativ Innenlager für 100mm Gehäuse samt Holzfeller Kurbel sind steif genug 
Ebenso die Nicolai COR Nabe, da flext nichts.

Kri-was? Ach so, Kritik. Nö... Sind aber alles Nicolai Bikes 
Denke aber Jürgen bekommt das auch super hin


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juni 2009)

fein,fein...dann noch biz kohle kratzen  braucht nochn n moment...aber hab jan ziel...heheh
bin überhaupt niht der meiinung bei jürgen in den falschen händen zu sein,keinerlei bedenken....
in den rahmen müsst nur noch s bionicon system in kombination mit totem und 5.1.....mal schauen...


----------



## Wilhelm (15. Juli 2009)

Hier noch 2 Links zur Technik der G-Boxx1:


Explosionszeichnung (pdf)
Montage/Demontage (pdf).


----------

